# Finally tallied up a thousand casts at pineview



## alpinebowman (Sep 24, 2007)

well me and a guy I grew up with hit pineview to try our luck on the bass and pan fish. He has never caught a bass or pan fish so I was hoping to get him into some fish. We also gave him his maiden voyage in a float tube. Well to start off I was stoked when I saw how full it finally is, it is good to see some cover back in the water. So at about 6:30 we started out hitting the tree lines which are usually good for the pan fish but noting even hit the jigs. Finally I cast in a little deeper spot and an hour and a half into the trip I have a 7 inch perch :roll: . So we continue on and my friend puts on a jig spinner bait and starts hitting the deeper areas away from the trees and hooks into his first bass. It was a beautiful 15 inch SMB Just a great looking fish. So he keeps puttering along and in about 20 min he hooks another good fish. He pulls it up and he has a 15.5 inch crappie. I have never personally seen a crappie that big. At this point I think I am getting him hooked on something besides shore fishing for trout :wink: . So at this point I decide I need to head back to the truck and get me a couple of spinner baits. so on the way back to the truck I start casting a big spinner bait I have tied to my 2' ice pole and on the first cast I get a tug. Needless to say I thought I hit a log. After a couple more tugs I realize I have a fish and it is big. I reel in and soon see a large tiger musky under my flippers. Needless to say I was in need of some help to get these teeth clear of my easily sunken boat. Well once I get a glimpse of him he starts the fight and he made serveral runs taking out drag and he finally gave up and popped his head above the surface. I reached out and grabbed him under the gill hoping for the best and securely grabed my first tiger musky. We didn't have a tape measure along but we are pretty sure he is 33-35 inches long and just a gorgeous fish. Man I wish I could keep him. So after all of this excitement we got some more spinner baits and paddled around for another 2 hours and I managed to catch a 10' crappie and that is how the morning ended. With lots of firsts for both of us and the beautiful day that greeted us we had a great time.

My buddies crappie










My musky










and a pic of all the fish we caught minus the musky


----------



## fish4me (Jun 19, 2008)

Wow that fish is huge! Nice catch!


----------



## HGD (Mar 5, 2008)

Wow thats a big crappie, congrats on your tiger muskie.


----------



## k2muskie (Oct 6, 2007)

Nice dinner and nice TM. We can only imagine hook'n into a TM while in a tooner. Nice job...fish looks healthy. :wink: :wink:


----------



## phishouttawater (Nov 2, 2007)

Alpinebowman,
A tiger in a tube must have been a wild time. I'd have been nervous about my jacobs first, then sinking second. Way to go. I have caught all my Tigers on spinner baits. Fun fish. Looks like a fun day.


----------



## billybass23 (Sep 11, 2007)

That's a nice tiger for sure, but that is one big crappie, That thing has to be over the state record or darn close doesn't it? Nice fish for sure! Just wondering what type and color of spinner baits you get the muskies on up there? never fished 'em before.


----------



## alpinebowman (Sep 24, 2007)

I was using a green/white spinner bait for the musky and yellow seemed to be what everything else wanted. The crappie was 1/2" short of the state catch and release record and 2" shy of the state record. So it was a great fish to hook into and he tasted great as a sesame strip in sweet and sour sauce


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

That's a pretty good day, in my book. Big fish all around. Good job.


----------



## hunterfisher (Sep 14, 2007)

Wow nice TM, and crappie.


----------



## fixed blade XC-3 (Sep 11, 2007)

congrats on the muskie. It's a fatty.


----------



## fishing0422 (Sep 11, 2007)

Nice work. I bet that Muskie was hella fun to catch!


----------



## firemanroot (Dec 10, 2007)

Good fishing Alpine, and way to teach someone there's more to fishing than trout from the shore. Don't get me wrong, trout fishing is fun. There is just alot of different fish out there.


----------



## splitshot (Jun 20, 2008)

Nice fish. I wish every trip up there was that productive. Good job.


----------



## alpinebowman (Sep 24, 2007)

firemanroot said:


> Good fishing Alpine, and way to teach someone there's more to fishing than trout from the shore. Don't get me wrong, trout fishing is fun. There is just alot of different fish out there.


Yeah he was pretty exited to say the least. He is also trying to find a way to get a float tube also. I also have him leaning towards the archery hunt so I am throwing him in head first. I am sure his wife will despise me in no time with all the gear I will have him hooked up with. :lol:


----------



## REPETER (Oct 3, 2007)

Whoa! Great story and pics! Did I read you correctly...not only catching that TM while on your float tube, but also with your 2' ice pole! NICE! nice fish all around


----------

